# CNC Plasma Cut BSA Gold Star



## Tmate (Nov 20, 2021)

I owned a BSA Gold Star back in the early eighties. This plasma cut version I cut out today is probably as close as I'll get to another one. This one is about 19" long.


----------



## Tmate (Dec 6, 2021)

Here's a link to some Christmas stuff I cut out the other day.








						Plasma cut table top Christmas trees
					

Cut these 22" tall pieces out of 1/8" steel a few days ago.  The 3-D tree is about a foot tall.  No longer seem to be able to post photos any larger than this.  Apologies.




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Manual Mac (Dec 6, 2021)

It looks like Mahindra is starting to produce a new version of the BSA Gold Star in India.
Although with a radiator, no Kickstarter & 650cc. 
I could be wrong, but i don’t think so.


----------

